# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  SOI KÈO bóng đá Man City vs Arsenal  CÙNG BONG888 AG HÔM NAY

## callboyvn

cập nhật tỷ lệ, tip, soi kèo bóng đá, nhận định trận đấu Man City vs Arsenal tại vòng 5 Premier League vào lúc 23h30 ngày 17/10.
*THỐNG KÊ ĐÁNG CHÚ Ý*
 - 9/10 trận đối đầu gần nhất có bàn thắng trong hiệp 1.

 - Arsenal thắng 1/8 trận đối đầu gần nhất theo châu Á.

 - 6/10 trận đối đầu gần nhất có tổng bàn thắng chẵn.

 - 6 trận đối đầu gần nhất trên sân của Man City có tổng bàn thắng từ 3 bàn trở lên.

 - Man City thắng 1/5 trận sân nhà gần nhất theo châu Á.

Vào bóng tại *cach vao bong88 moi nhat* để dự đoán trận đấu

 
*THÀNH TÍCH GẦN ĐÂY*
 + 5 trận đối đầu gần đây

+ 5 trận gần đây của Man City



+ 5 trận gần đây của Arsenal





Giới thiệu nhà cái *nha cai sbobet*
 dự đoán chơi cá cược thể thao hàng đầu

*THÔNG TIN LỰC LƯỢNG*

*Man City*: Jesus, Zinchenko, Aguero chấn thương; De Bruyne và Sterling bỏ ngỏ khả năng ra sân
*Arsenal*: Martinelli, Mustafi, Mari, Chambers chấn thương; Tierney bị cách ly

*ĐỘI HÌNH DỰ KIẾN*

*Man City*: Ederson; Mendy, Laporte, Dias, Walker; Guendogan, Fernandinho, Rodri; Sterling, Torres, Foden.
*Arsenal*: Leno; Holding, Luiz, Gabriel; Bellerin, Partey, Xhaka, Maitland-Niles; Willian, Lacazette, Aubameyang.

*TỶ LỆ CHÂU Á FT: 0:1 1/4
 TÀI XỈU:  3 1/4*

----------

